# Northman 2200B Plow Bracket and Hydraulics for Sale



## Cenpapete21 (Dec 3, 2021)

I purchased a Northman 2200B plow and modified it for use on my tractor. I did not use the bracket , springs or Hydraulic cylinders. If anyone is interested in them let me know $500.00 or best offer for all. They are in great condition. Didn't seem like the plow was used more than a couple of times.


----------

